# USV gesucht



## intelfan89 (24. Mai 2022)

Suche eine USV. Pc hat ein Netzteil von 750 Watt.
Ich hab nur eine Steckdose. Das heißt es sollten mehre Geräte angeschlossen werden. Per Steckdosenleiste oder so. Abgesichert per USV ist der PC wichtig.


----------



## Odie0506 (24. Mai 2022)

intelfan89 schrieb:


> Pc hat ein Netzteil von 750 Watt.


Das stellt das Netzteil (wenn es gut ist) dauerhaft intern seinen Komponenten zur Verfügung. Sagt jedoch nichts über die Leistungsaufnahme des Netzteiles aus der Steckdose oder seine Effizienz aus - und leider schon gar nichts, über die permanente Auslastung durch das individuelle Nutzerverhalten. (Mal angenommen, das Netzteil erfüllt eine 80+ Zertifizierung und hat gerade eine Effizienz von 80%, gleichzeitig würde es tatsächlich seine Maximalleistung an die Komponenten abgeben...... dann zieht das Netzteil aus der Steckdose keine 750W, sondern rund 937,5W. Das ist eine rein mathematische Betrachtung, denn weder die Effizienz wird passen, noch eine dauerhafte Last von 100% am Netzteil anliegen.)


intelfan89 schrieb:


> Das heißt es sollten mehre Geräte angeschlossen werden.


Was für Geräte? Kühlschränke oder externe SSDs mit eigener Stromversorgung? Auch hier kommt es auf die durchschnittliche Stromaufnahme aller angeschlossenen Geräte an.

Dann ist auch nicht gesagt, welche Laufzeit der Akku in der USV beim Stromausfall überbrücken soll. Wenn da nur ein paar Minuten zum sicheren Abschalten des PCs ausreichen, kann die USV recht schlank dimensioniert werden. Soll sie jedoch längere Zeit durchhalten, kann das schnell ins Geld gehen.

Von daher selbst einen Eindruck verschaffen: z.B. bei https://www.apc.com/shop/de/de/tools/ups_selector/


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Mai 2022)

intelfan89 schrieb:


> Abgesichert per USV ist der PC wichtig.


Was läuft so wichtiges auf dem PC, daß man eine  USV braucht?

Wir haben immer APC-USVs verbaut:
https://www.apc.com/de/de/   .


----------



## intelfan89 (24. Mai 2022)

Maximal 3-5 min um das System sauber herunterzufahren.


----------



## FlorianKl (24. Mai 2022)

Der Gaming-PC, den du dir zusammenstellst, wird unter Vollast (die nicht mal beim Zocken erreicht wird) ca. 350W ziehen.

Willst du die USV für deine Audioarbeit? Ist denke ich nicht nötig, musst du aber natürlich selber wissen.


----------



## intelfan89 (24. Mai 2022)

FlorianKl schrieb:


> Der Gaming-PC, den du dir zusammenstellst, wird unter Vollast (die nicht mal beim Zocken erreicht wird) ca. 350W ziehen.
> 
> Willst du die USV für deine Audioarbeit? Ist denke ich nicht nötig, musst du aber natürlich selber wissen.


Mir geht es halt um Datensicherung. Mir ist eine USV wichtig. Nur welche ist die Frage? Von APC liest man nur schlechtes.


----------



## Defenz0r (24. Mai 2022)

intelfan89 schrieb:


> Mir geht es halt um Datensicherung. Mir ist eine USV wichtig. Nur welche ist die Frage? Von APC liest man nur schlechtes.


Dann kannst du mal anfangen alle drives mit integrierter Ausfallsicherung zu kaufen. Das kostet richtig Geld.  Fuer deine SSD bezahlst du aber hauptsaechlich fuer die Geschwindigkeit und robustheit... https://geizhals.de/intel-optane-ssd-dc-p5800x-u-2-v54069.html
Eine USV aus Backup Gruenden anzuschaffen halte ich fuer gewagt. Du solltest immer das offsite-backup haben und das lokale.
In Deutschland haben wir auch ein gutes Stromnetz und da braucht man nicht wie in DDR-Zeiten ein lautes USV mit glaettenden eigenschaften um Spannungsspitzen zu vermeide. Preis? 800 eur und mehr.
Stell dich auch auf zusaetzlichen Stromverbrauch ein - und wenn du APC schon schlecht findest - Eaton versendet auch 'stinkende' Batterien


----------



## Shinna (25. Mai 2022)

Schau halt auch wie gut und zu welchem Preis Ersatz-Batterien verfügbar sind.  AFAIK geben die meisten Hersteller auf "Entry Level USV" 1 Jahr Garantie auf die Batterie. Du wirst also nicht drum herum kommen die bei längerer Nutzungszeit hin und wieder zu wechseln.

Ein zweiter Punkt neben Ersatzbatterie und deren Wechsel wäre die Lautstärke wenn die Batterie geladen wird bzw. die USV anspringt. Bei den günstigen Dingern wirst Du ziemlichen Krach haben. Die werden dann jenseits von 40dBA laut.

Ein paar günstigere USVs hat Aris von HBI getestet:


			https://www.youtube.com/c/HardwareBustersInternational/playlists


----------



## intelfan89 (25. Mai 2022)

Ich hab nicht gesagt das ich APC schlecht finde. Würde ich natürlich auch nehmen. Nur welches? 
Und übrigens ist mir die Hardware und das System wichtig. Will nicht beim Stromausfall mit Problemen bei Windows haben. 
Und Stromausfälle kann es immer geben. Wenn ein Gerät defekt ist oder was auch immer. Hat nichts mit dem Stromnetz in Deutschland zu tun.


----------



## Shinna (25. Mai 2022)

Bei APC oder Eaton wirst Du kaum Probleme haben vll. auch in 5 Jahren noch eine Ersatzbatterie zu kaufen. Wie sich das bei weniger bekannten/verbreiteten Marken verhält ist dann eben fraglich. Und wie bereits geschrieben. Die Batterie wirst Du in regelmäßigen Abständen bei einer längeren Nutzungsdauer wechseln müssen.

Beachte dabei auch die Reaktionszeit der USV. Ein Netzteil hat keine unendliche "Hold Up Time". Die USV sollte also anspringen bevor die "Hold Up Time" deines Netzteils vorbei ist. Sonst nützt dir die ganze schöne USV nämlich gar nichts. 

EDIT: Dein ausgesuchtes PurePower Netzteil hat eine Hold Up Time von rund 20ms. Die USV die Du dir aussuchst muss also schneller anspringen im Notfall.


----------



## doedelmeister (25. Mai 2022)

Kein 08/15 Amazon Schrott kaufen. Kauf dir ne vernünftige USV von APC und gut ist.
Sowas: https://www.computeruniverse.net/de/p/90796173


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. Mai 2022)

intelfan89 schrieb:


> Mir geht es halt um Datensicherung.


Das hat mit einer USV nichts zu tun.
Backup wäre die richtige Richtung.



intelfan89 schrieb:


> Von APC liest man nur schlechtes.


Was liest man denn von APC?

Unsere Kunden waren immer sehr zufrieden.
Wir haben sie auch für unsere Firmen-PCs verwandt.

Die Reaktionszeit hat jedenfalls immer gestimmt und die USV hat rechtzeitig eingeschaltet, ehe das Netzteil aus war.

Batterien wechseln ist bei APC auch relativ einfach, wenn man den Verbinder richtig anschließt und das Gehäuse aufbekommt.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2022)

intelfan89 schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht gesagt das ich APC schlecht finde. Würde ich natürlich auch nehmen. Nur welches?


Sämtliche USVs bei mir im Unternehmen sind von APC. Sowohl 19" Rackmount als auch Arbeitsplatz-USVs. Von schlechten Erfahrungen kann ich hier wirklich nicht berichten. Vernünftige Wartungsintervalle (+Firmwareupdates) inkl. Monitoring sorgen dafür das es kaum Probleme gibt. 

Eine USV sollte immer mit einem Puffer und einer gewissen Erweiterbarkeit nach oben gekauft werden. Denn sonst ärgerst du dich später mal über eine USV die aus dem letzten Loch pfeift, wenn du dein System mal erweiterst/ergänzt.

Von daher würde ich dir eine USV aus der APC Back-UPS Pro Serie empfehlen, sofern das nicht den finanziellen Rahmen sprengt:





						Back-UPS Pro - APC Germany
					

Leistungsfähige USV mit Premium-Schutzfunktionen für Computer und Elektroniksysteme



					www.apc.com
				




Für die Eingangsart wäre meine Empfehlung IEC 60320 C14. Hast du mal Geräte welche nur über einen Schuko-Stecker verfügen, dann gibt es dafür konstengünstig die passenden Adapter. Nennt sich BlueWalker - PowerWalker IEC-/Schuko-Adapter. 



> Mir geht es halt um Datensicherung.


Datensicherung ist wieder eine ganz andere Baustelle. Je nach Wichtigkeit der Daten empfiehlt sich hier eine externe SSD oder bei größeren Mengen ein NAS mit entsprechenden dimensionierten RAID. Königslösung wäre natürlich ein LTO-System in Kombination mit einem NAS @ RAID.


----------



## Shinna (25. Mai 2022)

Ich glaube um Datensicherung im eigentlichen Sinn geht es dem TE gar nicht. Ich glaube das bezieht sich hier eher auf "Den derzeitigen Arbeitsstand speichern. Die Anwendung(en) beenden und den PC dann runterfahren."

Da der TE für seinen neuen PC ein Budget von 1200-1500€ angesetzt hat, würde die "Back UPS pro Serie" preislich den Rahmen wohl sprengen. Die "Lite Variante" von @doedelmeister sollte da ausreichen.

Und ob der TE sich dann noch sowas wie eine Synology DS220+ hinstellen will sei mal dahin gestellt. Mit Platten landet man da ja auch schnell bei 500€. Da kostet die USV samt kleinem NAS die Hälfte sein neues System zusätzlich. Ok man kann natürlich auch einen alten Rechner weiter verwenden und "Freeware NAS Software" nutzen. Die Einarbeitung ist dann eine schöne Beschäftigung für ein paar Abende an kalten Wintertagen.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2022)

Shinna schrieb:


> Da der TE für seinen neuen PC ein Budget von 1200-1500€ angesetzt hat, würde die "Back UPS pro Serie" preislich den Rahmen wohl sprengen. Die "Lite Variante" von @doedelmeister sollte da ausreichen.


Da hast du durchaus Recht!  Aber nachdem der TE keinerlei Budget genannt hat, habe ich es mir auch einfach gemacht, in dem ich die Produktserie empfehle mit der ich auch bereits gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. 



Shinna schrieb:


> Und ob der TE sich dann noch sowas wie eine Synology DS220+ hinstellen will sei mal dahin gestellt. Mit Platten landet man da ja auch schnell bei 500€. Da kostet die USV samt kleinem NAS die Hälfte sein neues System zusätzlich.


Datensicherheit gab´s noch nie umsonst und ist immer sinnvoll. Der Spruch, "Kein Backup, kein Mittleid" kommt ja nicht von ungefähr.  Ich hab ihm nur mal die möglichen Optionen genannt, nachdem keiner von uns weiß wie wichtig seine Daten sind und welche Priorität er der Datensicherheit einräumt. Wieviel Geld er für das Thema ausgeben will, liegt letztendlich auch bei ihm. Ich will ihn mit meinem Post nur von sowas hier bewahren: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Shinna schrieb:


> Ok man kann natürlich auch einen alten Rechner weiter verwenden und "Freeware NAS Software" nutzen. Die Einarbeitung ist dann eine schöne Beschäftigung für ein paar Abende an kalten Wintertagen.


Ich mag TrueNAS ziemlich gern.  Find die Software wirklich gelungen. Aber ja, du hast Recht. Nobody said it was easy. Ohne Eigeninitiative kommt man nicht weiter. Wobei die zahlreichen YouTube-Videos zu dem Thema auch viel Druck rausnehmen für Neulinge.


----------



## intelfan89 (25. Mai 2022)

Extra Budget für die USV ist 150-300 denk ich mal.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2022)

Bei dem Budget sind auch die beiden aus der Pro-Serie drin: 








						APC Back-UPS Pro 650VA, USB ab € 168,28 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für APC Back-UPS Pro 650VA, USB ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: Tower • Klassifizierung: VI • Scheinleistung: 650VA • Wirkleistung: 390W… ✔ USV-Anlagen ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				











						APC Back-UPS Pro 900VA, USB (BR900MI) ab € 232,29 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für APC Back-UPS Pro 900VA, USB (BR900MI) ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: Tower • Klassifizierung: VI • Scheinleistung: 900VA • Wirkleistung: 540W… ✔ USV-Anlagen ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## intelfan89 (25. Mai 2022)

Kann ich dort auch eine Steckdosenleiste anschließen?


----------



## Defenz0r (26. Mai 2022)

intelfan89 schrieb:


> Kann ich dort auch eine Steckdosenleiste anschließen?


Ja. Es ist nur wichtig das die Anlauf-Strombelastung nicht die maximale Kapazitaet der Unterbrechungsfreien Stromversorgung sprengt. Ich kann aber nur warnen eine USV im Schlafzimmer aufzustellen oder im Arbeitszimmer. Die teile koennen laut sein und stinken teilweise. Moechte gar nicht wissen was da verdunstet.
Deswegen wuerde ich auch einen Rechner, der eine USV benoetigt, nicht in den gleichen Raum stellen - aber dann, fuer viel Geld eins holen mit Gleichrichter / Glaetter. Das ist dann lauter, hilft aber dann wenigstens gegen Stromnetzschwankungen.


----------



## Shinna (27. Mai 2022)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Das ist dann lauter, hilft aber dann wenigstens gegen Stromnetzschwankungen.


Wenn Du nicht gerade in einem Haus mit 150 Jahre alten Leitungen lebst braucht man das nicht. Lastschwankungen werden heut zu Tage weiter vor dem Hausnetz aufgefangen. Eine sauber arbeitende Surge Protection kann allerdings nicht schaden. In nicht jedem Haushalt ist ein moderner "Sicherungskasten" verbaut.


----------



## intelfan89 (27. Mai 2022)

Shinna schrieb:


> Wenn Du nicht gerade in einem Haus mit 150 Jahre alten Leitungen lebst braucht man das nicht. Lastschwankungen werden heut zu Tage weiter vor dem Hausnetz aufgefangen. Eine sauber arbeitende Surge Protection kann allerdings nicht schaden. In nicht jedem Haushalt ist ein moderner "Sicherungskasten" verbaut.


Egal we alt oder neu das Stromnetz. Stromausfälle kann es trotzdem geben. Wir hatten das in der Wohnung durch einen defekt Wasserboiler in der Küche.


----------



## Shinna (27. Mai 2022)

intelfan89 schrieb:


> Egal we alt oder neu das Stromnetz. Stromausfälle kann es trotzdem geben. Wir hatten das in der Wohnung durch einen defekt Wasserboiler in der Küche.


Und was hat das nun mit einer Lastschwankung zu tun? Du redest da am Thema völlig vorbei.


----------



## intelfan89 (27. Mai 2022)

Shinna schrieb:


> Und was hat das nun mit einer Lastschwankung zu tun? Du redest da am Thema völlig vorbei.


mein Fehler


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Mai 2022)

Die Lastschwankungen werden doch völlig vom Schaltnetzteil ausgeglichen.
Der Eingansstrom wird zerhackt, transformiert, gleichgerichtetet, geglättet und stabilisiert.

Wenn die Eingangsspannung nicht gerade unter 90V liegt oder über 250V merkt man das gar nicht.
Außerdem sitzen dicke Kondensatoren auf der Eingangs- und Ausgangsseite.

Die Restwelligkeit liegt im unteren Millivoltbereich.


----------



## Shinna (27. Mai 2022)

Mein Reden. Ne Surge Protection kann noch nützlich sein.


Defenz0r schrieb:


> aber dann, fuer viel Geld eins holen mit Gleichrichter / Glaetter. Das ist dann lauter, hilft aber dann wenigstens gegen Stromnetzschwankungen.


Aber sowas ist rausgeworfenes Geld.


----------



## Defenz0r (27. Mai 2022)

Shinna schrieb:


> Mein Reden. Ne Surge Protection kann noch nützlich sein.
> 
> Aber sowas ist rausgeworfenes Geld.


Was? Ernsthaft? Naja, es kommt darauf an. Wenn TE ein aelteres Stromnetz hat koennen komische Dinge passieren.
z.B, das wenn der Nachbar gegenueber die Kreissaege anwirft, manch Geraet sich abschaltet.
Hatte das in einer anderen Wohnung schon. Damals hatten wir noch PowerLan (das schlimmste). Weil letztendlich sind diese Dinger EMV-technisch wie eine riesen Antenne.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Mai 2022)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Was? Ernsthaft? Naja, es kommt darauf an.


Nein es kommt nicht darauf an.
Ein Schaltnetzteil eliminiert alle Stromnetzschwankungen bis auf absolut gefährliche (> 500V) oder mehr.



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Wenn TE ein aelteres Stromnetz hat koennen komische Dinge passieren.
> z.B, das wenn der Nachbar gegenueber die Kreissaege anwirft, manch Geraet sich abschaltet.


Nein, das wirft Entstörung im Schaltnetzteil raus und die Siebung erledigt den Rest.

Lies das mal:








						Schaltnetzteil – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




und schau Dir das Blockschaltbild an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Und dann erklärst Du mal, wie die Störungen da durch kommen sollen.



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Hatte das in einer anderen Wohnung schon. Damals hatten wir noch PowerLan (das schlimmste). Weil letztendlich sind diese Dinger EMV-technisch wie eine riesen Antenne.


Geht der Powerlan Spam wieder los?


----------



## Defenz0r (27. Mai 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Geht der Powerlan Spam wieder los?


Spam?



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und dann erklärst Du mal, wie die Störungen da durch kommen sollen.



Man muss keine Erklaerung abliefern, warum akademisch eine Stoerung auftreten kann. Es kann sogar ein Geraet im selben Raum sein,  das die Geraete im selben Stromkreis stoert oder zum Absturz bringt. Was da potentiell helfen kann, sind die genannten, teuren Geraetschaften, die auch lauter sind.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Mai 2022)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Spam?


Ja, das übliche Kurzwellengelaber.



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Man muss keine Erklaerung abliefern,


Du kannst es nicht.



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Es kann sogar ein Geraet im selben Raum sein,  das die Geraete im selben Stromkreis stoert oder zum Absturz bringt.


Du hast es nicht begriffen.
Du mußt schon den Blitz einschlagen lassen, ehe ein Schaltnetzteil Störungen überträgt.



> Was da potentiell helfen kann, sind die genannten, teuren Geraetschaften, die auch lauter sind.


Nein, eben nicht.
Physikalisch begründen kannst Du es eh nicht.


----------

